# Scooter's euth date Wed. Shelter Favorite. Full of Life Love. Boxer/pit mix Illinois



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/08/august-9-2009-scooter-is-in-lincoln.html


----------

